# Webtutorials



## yax (27. März 2012)

Hey 

ich habe eine kleine Website programmiert doch jetzt möchte ich mal gerne Feedback haben  ich habe noch keine Tutorials veröffentlicht, kommt aber noch  Aber wie findet ihr das jetzige Design? Ist es zu einfach gehalten? Ich möchte gerne ehrliches Feedback 

Hier der link: http://webtutorials.dyndns.org/


----------



## sheel (28. März 2012)

Seite nicht erreichbar.


----------



## yax (28. März 2012)

Oh, tut mir leid... Jetzt ist sie wieder erreichbar


----------



## SpiceLab (28. März 2012)

Unfertige Seiten gehören laut Regelwerk hier nicht rein.

Design- / Layoutfragen bitte in der Creative Lounge posten.


----------



## ink (28. März 2012)

Verschoben

Beste


----------



## yax (28. März 2012)

Oh, entschuldigung..  Hab ich nicht gewusst..

Kann mir denn trotzdem jemand ein Feedback zum Design geben? 


PS: Anscheinend gibt es ein Problem mit dem Server.. Man kann immoment nicht auf die Seite zugreifen.. ich werde mich melden wenn es wieder geht. Sorry


----------



## yax (28. März 2012)

So jetzt müsste es wieder funktionieren  tut mir echt leid, aber ich weiß auch nicht wieso das zwischendurch nicht funktioniert..


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. März 2012)

Hi,
so weit ist die Seite ja nicht schlecht. Schön schlicht so wird man nicht vom Inhalt abgelenkt.
Was mich etwas stört ist das du deine Buttons immer zentrierst. Richte diese doch mal entweder links oder rechts aus. Bei diesen sind mir persönlich die Schatten etwas zu geschmeidig und das Grün beim Hover ist etwas merkwürdig.
Zu den Buttons bzw. all deinen Kästen mit rundungen, ich finde diese Rundungen sind zu stark.
Hier könntest du noch etwas bei anderen Webseiten spicken wie die aussehen. So im Ganzen sind diese Elemente noch nicht ganz rund.

Zum Menü nimm mal etwas padding raus und lass die Elemente mehr links und rechts stehen. so das diese eine konkretere Position einnehmen. 

Bei mir hat das Laden der Hintergrundgrafik extremst lange gedauert, ich denke da gibt es etwas Optimierungsbedarf. Ic hbin mir jetzt auch nicht sicher ob deine Seite diesen Hintergrund überhaupt benötigt bzw. ob vielleicht der Inhaltsbereich nicht doch etwas mit weiß abgesetzt werden sollte.

Im Impressum verzichtest du auch besser auf den zentrierten Satz der Headlines. Und das dein Kontakt mit dem Schatten abgesetzt und zentriert ist ist unnötig.

Wäre auch schön wenn man bei dir Kommentare zu deinen Tutorials schreiben könnte.

Soviel erstmals von meiner Seite was mir so auf den ersten Blick auffällt.

Viele Grüße,
Jan

PS: Deine E-Mail Adresse im Footer ist für E-Mail Robots lesbar. Wenn du keine Spam haben möchtest würde ich diese verschlüsseln.


----------



## yax (29. März 2012)

Vieln dank an dein ausführliches feedback Jan-Frederik Stieler 

Ich werde die dinge die du genannt hast mal überarbeiten  und zu dem hintergrund, das habe ich gestern nur mal so aus testzwecken gemacht, möchte ihn aber wieder weiß machen 

Und bei den Tutorials kann man doch kommentare machen ?!  

Achja, wie meinst du das mit dem Menü? Das verstehe ich nicht ganz


----------



## yax (29. März 2012)

Wenn du nochmal lust hast, kannst du dann nochmal drauf gucken und mir sagen wie du sie jetzt findest?   Ich habe nur noch nicht das Menü geändert  wäre dir, oder natürlich auch jemand anderen, sehr dankbar für ein weiteres feedback


----------

